

Programming Sucks - jacquesm
http://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks

======
kruczek
I often see people compare programming to building bridges, cars or whatever
else - typically in order to show how chaotic programming is or how much the
process lacks quality.

The only problem I have with that is typical lack of understanding how much
more complex environment for a computer program is. Let's take the example of
a bridge: how often do you build a bridge without knowing exactly where it
will be standing? Without knowing what rivers may be flowing underneath it or
how deep the canyon it crosses is? Without knowing what type of traffic is
expected to be running on it?

Once someone designs and builds a bridge which will dynamically adjust to any
landscape and load, I will agree with comparing bridge building to software
building. But I suspect then we'd see such bridges collapsing as often as we
see software crashing.

------
Psylocyber
I love programming. I'm 40 now and have been doing it since high school. I
program for my day job and I program on the weekend for iPad and iPhones.

For people who don't like programming, like this ridiculous blog post, please
spare us your dislike and find something else you enjoy.

I never have any of the problems that some other programmers have... it's
because they are doing a job that really doesn't suit their personality.

Being emotional when it comes to programming? That's a huge red flag.
Computers are not emotional. Users getting you down? Learn to deal with
ridiculous user requests.

Casting about for blame? Look in the mirror.

